# how old?



## sucellos (Aug 26, 2003)

how old are they usually before they start breeding?

nevermind, already got my answer here http://24.222.13.130/nate/breeding.html

thanks though.......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sucellos Posted on Sep 27 2003, 04:35 PM
> how old are they usually before they start breeding?
> 
> nevermind, already got my answer here http://24.222.13.130/nate/breeding.html
> ...


You're welcome, though you should explore PFURY a bit more since the information at this forum is far more accurate.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HaHaHa, now dont be mean Frank.









~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Sep 28 2003, 08:18 AM
> HaHaHa, now dont be mean Frank.
> 
> ~Dj


Not being mean, just being informative.







Unless of course you disagree with my statement: _You're welcome, though *you should explore PFURY a bit more since the information at this forum is far more accurate*._ Remember the author of that SuperNate web site stated his web site was based on his own personal opinions, not science. So the accuracy there is at best questionable. Whereas here at PFURY it is a mixage of both science, practicing husbandry, and valid information Big difference no?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

So what was your answer to the age of the Piranhas in order to breed Frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted on Sep 28 2003, 10:32 AM
> So what was your answer to the age of the Piranhas in order to breed Frank?


I answered this question recently in another thread and previous other times, so here it is again.









The onset of sexual maturity for Pygocentrus nattereri is at least 2 years of age. Size has little to do with it, though 5 inches as a minimum is average. Serrasalmus species become sexually mature at 1 1/2 years of age, with the minimum of 4 inches in size for most species.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The onset of sexual maturity for Pygocentrus nattereri is at least 2 years of age. Size has little to do with it, though 5 inches as a minimum is average. Serrasalmus species become sexually mature at 1 1/2 years of age, with the minimum of 4 inches in size for most species.


 Wow, I didn't know there was such a difference between pygocentrus and serrasalmus piranhas... Thanks for sharing, Frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Sep 28 2003, 04:23 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 28 2003, 05:16 PM)
> The onset of sexual maturity for Pygocentrus nattereri is at least 2 years of age. Size has little to do with it, though 5 inches as a minimum is average. Serrasalmus species become sexually mature at 1 1/2 years of age, with the minimum of 4 inches in size for most species.
> 
> Wow, I didn't know there was such a difference between pygocentrus and serrasalmus piranhas... Thanks for sharing, Frank


While this portion goes a bit off topic, Serrasalmus species also live longer and grow larger than P. nattereri on average. Serrasalmus species metabolism is very fast growing until they hit a certain size (usually 10 inches TL for rhombeus), then it slows to nearly nothing. That is why their age group is much older than those in Pygocentrus.


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

dunno i havn't done it myself....................







goodluck n'way


----------

